# Coupons, vouchers and lions oh my!



## ShadowDragon (Aug 6, 2006)

Okay so the lion thing was just added in for fun, I felt in a wizard of oz kinda mood. But seriously folks.. has anyone had much luck using coupons, gift certificates, or any other 'please come back and buy something again... please im begging you' strategies into their business? Id be interested to know what does and doesn't work for some people...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Yep, I use coupons all the time. Customers love them. Actually take time to thank me for them.

They are great for package inserts as well when shipping your order. Offer them free shipping or x amount off their next order as thanks.

Coupons are gold, man


----------



## Dave G (Aug 7, 2006)

What do you usually do? What ammounts do you use?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> What do you usually do? What ammounts do you use?


I mix it up all the time. I like to do 10% off on the customer's first order online.

Some sites that link to me (either directly or through an affiliate program), I like to give them a custom coupon code for say 20% off so they can recommend the link to their site visitors.

If I want to "boost" sales for a period, I'll do a free shipping promotion. 

It keeps your site "active", so people have a reason to come back. Especially good if you have built up a good opt-in newsletter list of interested customers.


----------



## Tshirtguy (Jul 12, 2006)

Shouldn't it be "Coupons, vouchers and bears oh my"?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

one thing that generates repeat sales is a simple:

Thank You

SAVE 10% OFF YOUR NEXT PURCHASE

....a business card size "Thank You" signed by you.


----------



## baumwolle (Mar 4, 2006)

I've experimented a bit with coupons. The nice thing about them is that they can be tracked. So far, I've had the best response with coupons sent in opt-in mailings. But that might be due to the theme of the shirts I sell.

I've tried sending postcards with discount codes to specific conferences and gatherings too. So far, those have been more visibility-building than order-generating though.


----------



## hongkongdmz (Jun 29, 2006)

Do the discount codes work online then?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Do the discount codes work online then?


Yes. That's one of the benefits of a shopping cart to sell your t-shirts online. Many of them come equipped with the ability to offer discount coupons to your customers.


----------

